# Osram Nightbreaker Plus Before and After...



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey guys, first ever post! :newbie:

We recently had to downgrade from our Volkswagen Polo TDI to a measly bog standard 59bhp one :wall:  
Getting onto the point of the thread... The lower end cars come with a different headlight design than that of the higher spec cars, they use the H4 bulbs instead of the 7's. The light output was truly dreadful imo, Volkswagen really needs to up their game if their letting people drive around with these.

***and before people say, I have played around with the alignment quite a lot and the best beam is at the the highest possible position!  ***










This is literally all you can see, (taken with an Blackberry 9900, so OK quality)










Street view










Not very scientific, but here's the beam alignment against a fence. :lol:

I first thought I could get away with buying a cheap £6 pair of 'Xenon Extreme Bulbs' :wall: :lol: but they did not do anything at all, in fact it made it worse!










^Cheap bulbs

I moved back to my stock bulbs as the blue coating wasn't doing anything for visibility in the rain. I kept them for another 2 weeks until I finally bought some Osram Nightbreaker Plus bulbs. I fitted them in and the results were truly remarkable! I've put some more pictures up below. I was really happy with them, although I did have to turn the day time running lights off which I'm not to bothered about imo.










Standard bulb (left) vs. Nightbreaker Plus (right)










Again not very scientific but beam test on a fence!










As you can see there is a remarkable improvement over the old bulbs!










It lights up the roads all the much better!

Well that's me for my first thread, what are your opinions about what are the best H4 bulbs (performance not looks) and what sidelights would complement the Nightbreakers?

**Image links**

__
https://flic.kr/p/6927576569


__
https://flic.kr/p/6781456754


__
https://flic.kr/p/6781456468


__
https://flic.kr/p/6781476128


__
https://flic.kr/p/6927577231


__
https://flic.kr/p/6781457056


__
https://flic.kr/p/6927577441


__
https://flic.kr/p/6781457374


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

massive difference there,


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I'm having this issue on the missus Civic. It's been a long time since I used H4 bulbs and they're terrible. I'm going to get some Nightbreakers but just wondering where you got these from as there's quite a difference in price between shops and eBay?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

get em from ebay dude ...


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've seen these - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OSRAM-Nig...CarParts_SM&hash=item588fba47f5#ht_1700wt_899

Just wondering if eBay is known for fake bulbs? Although they have good feedback and sold alot of them. They're over £10 more from somewhere like power bulbs.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive had a couple of sets no probs , tbh he's a uk seller and massive feedback i doubt he's selling dodgy gear

same sort of savings you can have on alsorts of stuff if you shop around


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Just bought them :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> Just bought them :thumb:


any good. Iam thinking about getting the philips extreme vision as there ment to be a bit better?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Not been delivered yet, only bought them this morning! Will let you know but any improvement over standard will be good.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Been looking at these for the GF's new car.

You got any pics of the lights from the front of the car? Are they white? Blue tint?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

interestingly enough I bought a set of these but there is little difference, need to get the bulbs out to check them!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I bought these for the bmws main beam as I have white rings, xenons but yellow halogen mains. Took wheel arch and wheel off to access the back of the light (only way on the BMW with xenons) and it looked to a real ****er of a fiddley job it looked properly easy to lose something inside the headlamp so I left it till they blow, any time now as the cars 6 this year and I'll get BMW to replace them with the night breakers. They do look awesome.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> I bought these for the bmws main beam as I have white rings, xenons but yellow halogen mains. Took wheel arch and wheel off to access the back of the light (only way on the BMW with xenons) and it looked to a real ****er of a fiddley job it looked properly easy to lose something inside the headlamp so I left it till they blow, any time now as the cars 6 this year and I'll get BMW to replace them with the night breakers. They do look awesome.


can you not just take the entire head light unit out ?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

great bulbs got them in my mk4 golf made a big difference


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> can you not just take the entire head light unit out ?


Yep, but the wheel arch still needs to come out from what I can see


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I have Osrams on Our Rav4. great improvement !! Also got them off Ebay without any problems at all... I think they are white but never studied them that much to be honest.. From the drivers seat the light is white and far far better than the two candles they replaced ..


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

ChuckH said:


> From the drivers seat the light is white and far far better than the two candles they replaced ..


Lol they are so much better, although I have had to turn off the DRL's to make them last longer! I can tell when my wife is driving up the road because they are so much brighter than anyone else's! :lol:


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Just bumping this thread. I'd like to know what is going on with those ebay bulbs and if they're genuine.

If you do a search there are loads on sale for £11.50 - £12, and yet in the shops they're £29 and at Power Bulbs they're £20. Stranger still, if you dig deeper and look at the seller details, many of the sellers come from the same address, Ossett, West Yorkshire, WF5 9DZ. They have names like Metrodirect or Upgrade-bulbs or autobestbuy, etc. I went to www.autobestbuy.co.uk to look further at what they stock, and would you believe they recommend their _sister_ company.... Power Bulbs, who are round the corner in Wakefield, West Yorkshire, WF2 8UG!! Another other large group of sellers seem to be in Northampton.

So what gives? Why are they dumping stock on eBay at half the price? Anyone know how this business works? I don't want to end up with fakes, but don't want to spend £10 more than I need to.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

its just shops ripping you off...they have to pay rent n rates where ebay man might work out of his spare room at home


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> its just shops ripping you off...they have to pay rent n rates where ebay man might work out of his spare room at home


Power Bulbs is an Online retailer, not a shop. These companies on ebay appear to be connected to them as I explained in my post, but they're knocking them out at half the price.

Anyway, I think I'll order some here: Osram 64210NBP H7 Night Breaker Plus Headlight Bulb 12 V 55 W (Twin Pack): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

These are even cheaper, and unlikely to be fakes as they're sold by Amazon, not a third party :thumb:


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

The word from Auto Best Buy in case anyone's interested:



> There is no difference in product. The reason these bulbs cost more on PowerBulbs is because with PowerBulbs you get a 12 month warranty on your bulbs.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nightbreaker Plus are quality,i'd recommend em to anyone with standard bulbs.It's worth changing your sidelights as well to match.Cool Blue compliment them perfectly.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I hope you do not mind me pointing this out?
Your offside headlamp bulb is now not seated correctly or there is a problem with the bulb.
The beam pattern on the fence should look like the image in standard on fence. Osram on right and Osram on both show an incorrect pattern on the offside headlamp.
You will be dazzling other drivers with your lights set like that.


----------

